# Iwan Ries coupon codes



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone had one for me? I am going to order a GBD london make pipe, a czech tool, and a tin of Dunhill london blend. If anyone has one please post I would like to order this soon if not tonight, figured I'd sit on it though if I can score a deal. You guys know how hard it is to not buy right away so go easy on me here. Thanks


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Can't help you out with the code....checked my catalog and could not find one.

Mr C and I were there yesterday. They had some great pipes on sale, very inexpensive Saseni's and a few others including Tim West. Most of their high end pipes were marked off 20%. I bought a new Castello......it was love at first sight!


----------

